# saugeye tactics for moving water.



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok guys little help here, with the high water were having around here and spillway fishing getting ready to heat up. I have some questions. I haven't fished spillways in a while and usually bass fish. So

What are the best spots to look for under the spillways?
what are some good lure choices to use?
what speed and desired retrieve are you looking for?
Any thing else that may help?

For saugeye fishing spillways in central ohio.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

I usually try to find some slack water off the main current. Then try different lures untill you find what they are hitting that day. I usually do good with twistertails and tubes fished about 2 foot below a bobber. Good luck


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The Higher The Water The Shallower The Fish! If The Spillway Is Running Ful Tilt I Usually Parellel The Banks With Smaller Shallow Divers. They Love To Chase Those Baits Twiched Off The Rocks And A Throw Down Stream Slows Your Retrieve.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, when this water get down, we'll hook up and hit Delaware. You'll see just what they are talking about. I've done good there in the current, as long as it's not pouring over the dam. If you can get into them it's a blast.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. And dale that sounds great man. Tried to get the reels cleaned up today.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Got to tell you PH is on fire man,there's been limits coming out of there for 3 or 4 days now,going to hit it myself this morning,drop me a line,and we'll set something up.CM is still pretty dead though.HJ-10's or 3" red/silver flake twister tails on a 1/8oz. head are the ticket.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Are there any special rules or regulations for fishing spillways in the columbus area? With some of this information and just some pure luck, i was thinking about heading out to Alum creek in the next few days. 

Saugeye fishing in spillways simmilar to the walleye run fishing at all?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think the winter saugeye fishing is anything like the early spring walleye run fishing.First off,the saugeye's are much more aggressive all winter than the eyes' that migrate up the rivers with nothing but spawning on their minds.The best fishing is the first few days after the water has been real high,then dropped back down.When it's high,it allows the fish to stack up right below the spillway,or the first hole below it.When the water first goes down,there's a whole lot of hungry saugeye's in one small spot.If you're fortunate to hit it right,it can be some fast and furious action,of course there will be a million other guys there too.
I don't think there's any special regulations regarding saugeye fishing below the spillways anywhere,other than the normal laws like limits,snagging and such.There's no lure or live bait restrictions as far as I know.Guys tie on 2 jigs,and throw regular crankbaits,such as Husky Jerks,and fish live bait with 2 rods,so I would guess the laws would be the same as fishing anywhere else,with the exception of the walleye rivers in spring.


----------

